# Bottomland or Obsession?



## Ricochet (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm thinking about retiring my Bob Dixon vest and get an Ol' Tom I-Beam Turkey Vest.  I know both of these Mossy Oak patterns will get the job done and turkeys don't care, but I'm torn by which one to get.  I wear an Obsession leafy suit and hunt swamps mostly.  So, should I stay with all Obsession or give my leafy suit some contrast with Bottomland?

*Ol' Tom Duralite Time & Motion I-Beam Turkey Vest *


----------



## antnye (Jan 24, 2013)

I say bottomland.

 But why retire the Dixon?   I ran across a deal and got a backup last year.


----------



## mossyoakpro (Jan 24, 2013)

antnye said:


> I say bottomland.
> 
> But why retire the Dixon?   I ran across a deal and got a backup last year.



Lucky Bum!!  I would like to have a Dixon but I cannot find one that I can afford.

On the Bottomland vs. Obsession...I say Bottomland as well, it can be used all season without issues.  You need to try out the Ol Tom vests before buying....I hear the box call pockets are terrible...don't know that for sure but I have heard that.


----------



## swamprat93 (Jan 24, 2013)

Bottomland hands down!


----------



## cbryant (Jan 24, 2013)

Bottomland for sure!


----------



## BASS1FUN (Jan 25, 2013)

I love ol toms gear, the bottomland would be my choice since i already have obsession and break-up


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 25, 2013)

As you mentioned, the turkeys don't care.  Either will be fine.  I've got the same vest in bottomland.


----------



## antnye (Jan 25, 2013)

mossyoakpro said:


> Lucky Bum!!  I would like to have a Dixon but I cannot find one that I can afford.




Very lucky.  I got it for not much over what they were new!  Although as tough as they are made. I think one  would last a lifetime.  So now me or my son will never have to worry about a vest.


----------



## chrisclayton33 (Jan 25, 2013)

Bottomland


----------



## Ricochet (Jan 25, 2013)

mossyoakpro said:


> Lucky Bum!!  I would like to have a Dixon but I cannot find one that I can afford.
> 
> On the Bottomland vs. Obsession...I say Bottomland as well, it can be used all season without issues.  You need to try out the Ol Tom vests before buying....I hear the box call pockets are terrible...don't know that for sure but I have heard that.


I really like my Bob Dixon but I don't want to wear it out since it is a special vest.  It's one of the low numbered vests they sold on eBay loaded with calls...etc.  

Yeah, I think I'm going to wait till the show in Nashville or swing by a BassPro and try several on.



antnye said:


> I say bottomland.
> 
> But why retire the Dixon?   I ran across a deal and got a backup last year.


It is a tough vest, but the shotgun shell holders are showing wear and I want to preserve it.  I'm pretty hard on a vest and run and gun a lot.



rex upshaw said:


> As you mentioned, the turkeys don't care.  Either will be fine.  I've got the same vest in bottomland.


How do you like it?



chrisclayton33 said:


> Bottomland


Yeah, I think I'm leaning toward that pattern now.


----------



## icdedturkes (Jan 25, 2013)

While I do not feel camo pattern is gonna make or break a hunt.. I choose bottomland.. 

Much like Nat Gear its the concept.. Give you a base pattern and than let the woods natural: Shadows, limbs, leaves etc fill in.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 25, 2013)

Ricochet, I like the vest.  I went with it due to wanting something a littler cooler and I don't carry a bunch of gear.


----------



## hawglips (Jan 26, 2013)

Won't make a bit of difference to the turkeys.  Whichever you fancy.


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Jan 26, 2013)

I'd go with the Obsession!


----------



## MKW (Jan 26, 2013)

I wear Woodland surplus camo most of the time, but I think the best commercial turkey hunting camo is Natural Gear SCII. It looks fantastic in a swamp bottom.

Mike


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't worry about what the turkey want to see, I look at what looks good on meeeeeeee. I like tree bark mixed with mosses oak. Deadly!


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Jan 29, 2013)

Don't give up the Dixon vest!


----------



## Gadget (Jan 29, 2013)

SheldonMOAC said:


> Don't give up the Dixon vest!



What are you doing on this forum?...


----------



## Ricochet (Jan 29, 2013)

SheldonMOAC said:


> Don't give up the Dixon vest!


It ain't going anywhere!   

I might pass on the vest now and get some new camo instead.


----------



## Ricochet (Feb 20, 2013)

Well, I broke down and bought an Ol' Tom Bottomland Dura-Lite vest in Nashville.    Thanks for the posts y'all!


----------

